# Compile kernel 4.14.8-gentoo-r1 on Gentoo

## hubot

I want to compile a new kernel 4.14.8-gentoo-r1 on Gentoo Linux. I had created symbolic link using eselect kernel set 2 before I entered to directory /usr/src/linux and I executed genkernel all in this directory. Unfortunately, while compiling Linux kernel 4.14.8-gentoo-r1 I've received following error:

```

pecan@tux /usr/src/linux $ sudo genkernel all

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.52.4

* Running with options: all

* Using genkernel.conf from /etc/genkernel.conf

* Sourcing arch-specific config.sh from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/config.sh ..

* Sourcing arch-specific modules_load from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/modules_load ..

* Linux Kernel 4.14.8-gentoo-r1 for x86_64...

* .. with config file /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/generated-config

* kernel: --mrproper is disabled; not running 'make mrproper'.

*         >> Running oldconfig...

* kernel: --clean is disabled; not running 'make clean'.

* kernel: >> Invoking menuconfig...

*         >> Compiling 4.14.8-gentoo-r1 bzImage...

*         >> Installing firmware ('make firmware_install') due to CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL != y...

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "firmware_install" target...

* 

* -- Grepping log... --

* 

*Allow for memory compaction (COMPACTION) [Y/n/?] y

*  Page migration (MIGRATION) [Y/?] y

*Enable bounce buffers (BOUNCE) [Y/n/?] y

*Enable KSM for page merging (KSM) [Y/n/?] y

*Low address space to protect from user allocation (DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR) [4096] 4096

*Enable recovery from hardware memory errors (MEMORY_FAILURE) [Y/n/?] y

*--

*    *

*    round-robin scheduling (IP_VS_RR) [M/n/?] m

*    weighted round-robin scheduling (IP_VS_WRR) [M/n/?] m

*    least-connection scheduling (IP_VS_LC) [M/n/?] m

*    weighted least-connection scheduling (IP_VS_WLC) [M/n/?] m

*    weighted failover scheduling (IP_VS_FO) [N/m/?] n

*--

*  rj54n1cb0c support (SOC_CAMERA_RJ54N1) [N/m/?] n

*  tw9910 support (SOC_CAMERA_TW9910) [M/n/?] m

*

* drm/i915 Debugging

*

*Force GCC to throw an error instead of a warning when compiling (DRM_I915_WERROR) [N/y/?] n

*Enable additional driver debugging (DRM_I915_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

*Enable additional driver debugging for fence objects (DRM_I915_SW_FENCE_DEBUG_OBJECTS) [N/y/?] n

*Enable additional driver debugging for detecting dependency cycles (DRM_I915_SW_FENCE_CHECK_DAG) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

*Enable selftests upon driver load (DRM_I915_SELFTEST) [N/y/?] n

*Enable low level request tracing events (DRM_I915_LOW_LEVEL_TRACEPOINTS) [N/y/?] n

*Enable extra debug warnings for vblank evasion (DRM_I915_DEBUG_VBLANK_EVADE) [N/y/?] n

*--

*Enable tracing for RCU (RCU_TRACE) [N/y/?] n

*Provide debugging asserts for adding NO_HZ support to an arch (RCU_EQS_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

*Force round-robin CPU selection for unbound work items (DEBUG_WQ_FORCE_RR_CPU) [N/y/?] n

*Force extended block device numbers and spread them (DEBUG_BLOCK_EXT_DEVT) [N/y/?] n

*Enable CPU hotplug state control (CPU_HOTPLUG_STATE_CONTROL) [N/y/?] n

*Notifier error injection (NOTIFIER_ERROR_INJECTION) [N/m/y/?] n

*--

*  CC      ipc/syscall.o

*  CC      kernel/irq/proc.o

*  CC      mm/swap_cgroup.o

*  CC      ipc/ipc_sysctl.o

*  CC      kernel/irq/migration.o

*  CC      mm/memory-failure.o

*--

*  GZIP    arch/x86/boot/compressed/vmlinux.bin.gz

*  MKPIGGY arch/x86/boot/compressed/piggy.S

*  AS      arch/x86/boot/compressed/piggy.o

*  DATAREL arch/x86/boot/compressed/vmlinux

*  LD      arch/x86/boot/compressed/vmlinux

*ld: arch/x86/boot/compressed/head_64.o: warning: relocation in readonly section `.head.text'

*ld: warning: creating a DT_TEXTREL in a shared object.

*--

* Running with options: all

* Using genkernel.conf from /etc/genkernel.conf

* Sourcing arch-specific config.sh from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/config.sh ..

* Sourcing arch-specific modules_load from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/modules_load ..

*

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "firmware_install" target...

* 

* -- End log... --

* 

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* 

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

* 

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

*
```

Can anyone help me?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

hubot,

```
ERROR: Failed to compile the "firmware_install" target..
```

Genkernel needs to be updated. 

```
make firmware_install
```

has been removed from the kernel.

Check bugs.gentoo.org for a patch.

----------

## lillypad

 *hubot wrote:*   

> I want to compile a new kernel 4.14.8-gentoo-r1 on Gentoo Linux. I had created symbolic link using eselect kernel set 2 before I entered to directory /usr/src/linux and I executed genkernel all in this directory. Unfortunately, while compiling Linux kernel 4.14.8-gentoo-r1 I've received following error:
> 
> ```
> 
> pecan@tux /usr/src/linux $ sudo genkernel all
> ...

 

I can bump by saying when using genkernel I've had this issue as well even after a fully sync of the gentoo ebuilds I am using the same version of genkernel.

The latest stable version is '3.4.52.4-r2' as stated here https://packages.gentoo.org/packages/sys-kernel/genkernel

even after an emerge --sync i notice that this is still the latest stable version.

Could it be possible the latest stable version of genkernel is not compatible with the latest stable version of gentoo-sources?

If this is the case this could we what is causing all the confusion around the new kernels for new users.

I think you may have solved my problem as well by bringing this up as I've been having issues with initramfs not installing modules properly with the current setup.

I'm going to update both genkernel as well as gentoo sources to the latest and give it another shot this time.

As genkernel is used to generate the initramfs for me.

Let you know how it goes but i think your issue may be related to mine.

----------

## lillypad

I just discovered there are no ebuilds currently to satisfy the newer versions of genkernel past the latest stable version which means it's looking like we have to revert back to the last stable version of gentoo-sources which is 4.9.49-r1.

This could be done maybe something like this:

```

emerge -C sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

cd /usr/linux/ && rm -rf [your kernel version]

emerge --ask sys-kernel/gentoo-sources:4.9.49-r1

ln -sf /usr/src/[new kernel folder] /usr/src/linux

zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/src/linux/.config

genkernel all

```

I've seen in the latest version of 4.14.9 but after r1 states that bug #642268 was too much thus it has been masked for removal in 30 days.

I think with the sudden change of removing the firmeware_install make target completely messed up using genkernel.

Should of at least have an ebuild ready for genkernel before committing to having new gentoo-sources which don't work with it but that's my guess as to what has happened.

Like I said before I've been working on this issue myself now for 3 days and it keeps getting more complex but looks like genkernel's version explains it all.

Might be also be good to mask the newer versions of gentoo-sources for now until this gets cleared upLast edited by lillypad on Wed Dec 27, 2017 8:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tender

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=642438

----------

## NeddySeagoon

See sys-kernel/genkernel-3.5.2.5 Stable Request]

Its fixed but not yet stable. Unmask sys-kernel/genkernel-3.5.2.5, build it, then build your kernel.

----------

## trigggl

I think the subject line should mention genkernel since that's the limiting factor here.

----------

